
Gmail doesn't see periods before the AT symbol - bookofjoe
https://www.bookofjoe.com/2014/04/gmail-doesnt-see-the-period-between-words.html
======
BoorishBears
I take advantage of this to have multiple emails for a service, but
increasingly services are aware of that "hack"

Additionally, while Gmail doesn't treat it differently when you receive, Gmail
will still send replies with the canonical email in the sender field.

Meaning if you need to reply to an automated message from the same address you
received it at, your reply will appear to have come from a different email
address, which can break things

